# GIERTZ Lake?



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i recently went to that RiverBend park at Findlay and fished that little pond there i do believe its called ?Giertz Lake?? has anyone ever fished it and done any good i saw a decent size catfish swim past me and saw tons of bass jump but i couldnt catch anything

Thanks


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't fished there, but I know the DNR stocks it with Trout every spring and has a little kids fishing derby there. I've been wanting to hit it myself instead of the Res sometime.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

It is ok. It is more fore family/kids than anything else, I haven't caught a bass out of there yet, but I will!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i went there today managed one bass less than 12 in. then after 2 hours of nothing i moved up on the dock to catfish maybe 20 mins. into a guy next to me brings in a huge cat easily over 12lbs. and obviously over 33in. they got a fish ohio if they register im not sure though but they may be an OGF'er anyway 

I saw a man on a bike with 2 kids following and im not sure if it was or not but it looked a whole heck of a lot like "one legged josh", an OGF'er i wanted to ask but if he said no i would feel like an idiot so maybe he'll see this post and let us no if he was theyre today.

and does anyone know if you are allowed to launch boats in there.
thanks!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

which end is the best end for catfish , me and my dad are going to try them sometime after seeing that huge one


----------

